
What’s Really Going on with Student Loan Debt Collection in Texas? - fezz
http://www.texasmonthly.com/the-daily-post/whats-really-going-on-with-student-loan-debt-collection-in-texas/#sthash.3Ctva1pL.dpuf
======
DrScump
This is updated content. Here is HN reaction to a couple of earlier stories
that didn't give the details:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11115055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11115055)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11110473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11110473)

